# I've bled my brakes, but still no pressure? Need a little help here Gents.



## lilblevs1124 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a 2003 Volkswagan Passat W8 4-motion. I have changed my brakes the way i know how to do. Yet, i have bled my brakes and i have got all the air bubbles out and the fluid is running great. The master cylinder is full and yet it still won't pressure up. I have to press the brakes to the floor to get it to stop. Need a little help here please.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: I've bled my brakes, but still no pressure? Need a little help here Gents. (lilblevs1124)*

you don't have to bleed them to do a rotor/pad replacement.
did you replace brakes all around, and what all did you do?
how does your ebrake work, you have to pull it to the top to make it engage?


----------



## lilblevs1124 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: I've bled my brakes, but still no pressure? Need a little help here Gents. (Stroked1.8t)*

I have only replaced the back brake pads, and i did have to bleed them cause the caliper wouldn't fit back on over the new brake pads if i wouldn't have. My ebrake works fine though. I just don't know how i can get them to pressure back up.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: I've bled my brakes, but still no pressure? Need a little help here Gents. (lilblevs1124)*

no you didn't have to, you can push the rear caliper piston back in without opening the bleeder. 
either you still have air in the lines, or you are in need or new front brakes.


----------



## lilblevs1124 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: I've bled my brakes, but still no pressure? Need a little help here Gents. (Stroked1.8t)*

damn, i wish i would of know that before i did that, but instead i did. Now, i really don't think that i need front brakes, but i do think i need to go back into the brake lines and see if i still have air in there. But i was just checking to see if there was anything more severe than that. So thanks for your response. Much appreciated.


----------



## 86Sir.Rocco (Oct 13, 2006)

bleed the brakes again and it should be fine... unlike drum brakes the brake fluid compensates for brake pad wear so your pedal should stay at the same hieght all the time.


----------



## lilblevs1124 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (86Sir.Rocco)*

thanks parker....i am just waiting now till i get a day off work and a day that will be more than 15 degrees outside to work on this car. haha hard to do when i live in indiana weather sucks here, ecspecially with an apartment and no garage


----------



## vw silverhaze (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (lilblevs1124)*

yeah u just need the brake tool


----------



## 86Sir.Rocco (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah it sucks not having a garge... im in IL near chicago and the weather changes all the time.. the other day it was like 52 out and yesterday it was probably around 10...


----------



## lilblevs1124 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (vw silverhaze)*

naw i have the brake tool. already did all that.


----------

